# Do you have a phone charger? Nope.



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is the explanation I give the pax: 

"My typical ride is 15 minutes or less. In my experience, that's not enough to really make any difference as to how charged one's phone is."

The real reasons I don't offer a charging cord or any of that other crap.

I don't have an iPhone to begin with. 

The ports inside my vehicle will be expensive to repair in the event that drunken fingers should ruin them,especially considering how new my vehicle is. 

I am not responsible for how charged their phones is. 

If people spent less time on their phones and more time with the friends who are usually accompanying them, then the batteries will last longer. 

Course, the last answer is the one I give to clients.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Ya' know, i don't do water, or mints, or anything that would actually cost me something....
But phone charging is just too darn easy... And close to free. My GF and i always use the little battery chargers around the house. We had been using the little $10 ones that are good for about one cell phone charge from dead to full. But recently i bought a couple big ones that will do 4 complete charges each. That's what we use at home. But i always carry one of the ones we had already used a bunch, in my car, and have both iPhone and an Android cords for it.

My car charger is always hooked to my own phone. 

Anyway, this is just really so easy, and no sweat off of my back.

Reading your post, it sounds like you go out of your way to be unhelpful, and are just looking for reasons to make this a huge deal. While its really just too easy to provide phone charging.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I provide the service for which I am paid. That is all we are required to do. If you're willing to risk having your vehicle damaged, tjen knock yourself out. Maybe I'll reconsider once I get a vehicle specifically for Uber and or lyft.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

A lot of newer cars have a cigarette outlet in the center console. stick a double charger port in there one apple one Android run the cables out and through passenger headrest. Problem solved costs bout 30 bucks still works months later.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I already have my dash cam and phone hooked up there.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I keep spare charging gear for my phone, in case there's a problem with mine then I don't have to stop at a gas station and overpay to keep driving. I'd also rather have the passenger using their phone than talking to me. If it fits their phone, fine. Extra cigarette plug in the back for them. I also have a few left behind by passengers, I don't even worry about getting those back.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I already have my dash cam and phone hooked up there.


5 below or the equivalent sells car chargers with two ports coming out so with two of em in your car you can have 4 usbs hooked up.

The splitters are like 5 bucks.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I provide the service for which I am paid. That is all we are required to do. If you're willing to risk having your vehicle damaged, tjen knock yourself out. Maybe I'll reconsider once I get a vehicle specifically for Uber and or lyft.


I'm with you on this one. It's pointless to offer them. Passengers break them, steal them, and don't even show any consideration by saying thanks or even offering a $1 tip. Just know you're going to get a lot of false complaints about your professionalism. But I wouldn't worry about it. It's an average you'll get it back up. And if you actually happened to get your account cancelled... Who cares now you have more time to find a better job.


----------



## Suli_B (Aug 29, 2016)

I never offered any water, candy, or gum to my passengers but I did give them chargers when I first started driving. Most people are nice and appreciated it. But then you have some assholes who would use the charger and then leave the wire on the floor when they were at their destination. Some even forgot to unplug their phones and pulled out the charger from the cigarette lighter ports. Since then I don't keep any chargers for the passengers. I keep only the ones I need for my phone. If a passenger needs to charge their phone and my phone has significant battery life left then I say the cable is to short to reach the back so if you want to charge your phone then leave it by the center console. No aux cables either. Get them from A to B without worrying about ratings and tips.


----------



## JD352 (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't have charging cables but I do have a dual usb outlet thing I got for free I leave plugged in back there. So, if they have their own cables they can feel free to use them.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Here is the explanation I give the pax:
> 
> "My typical ride is 15 minutes or less. In my experience, that's not enough to really make any difference as to how charged one's phone is."
> 
> ...


That's cold bro.

I ALWAYS have a 10 ft charging cables for them pax.

and

I ALWAYS provide a foot massage on the house, regardless of the length of the trip.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I've plugged the charging cables I have into the outlets inside my center console, and then shut the lid. The passengers are offered the end of a cord that's already plugged in. Wear and tear on the cords maybe but not on my vehicle's ports. It also makes it really unlikely to "grow legs and walk away".

This is the amenity I choose to offer and I don't offer water or candies. Of course what works for me and what works for others make for variety in the "surprise and delight" aspect of being a ridesharing passenger.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

For me, chargers are just another way to potentially damage things. People have no consideration and usually don't even tip. Screw that.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Anyway, this is just really so easy, and no sweat off of my back.
> 
> Reading your post, it sounds like you go out of your way to be unhelpful, and are just looking for reasons to make this a huge deal. While its really just too easy to provide phone charging.


This, for real. I have an extra one I keep for family/friends.

It's hidden away if I drive at night, (only if asked) but daytimes driving business professionals it's nice if needed (to or from a flight) and costs me zero time and effort.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

105398 said:


> This, for real. I have an extra one I keep for family/friends.
> 
> It's hidden away if I drive at night, (only if asked) but daytimes driving business professionals it's nice if needed (to or from a flight) and costs me zero time and effort.


Exactly, thats what i'm saying, it zero time and effort to provide the charges and foot massages. Plus our ratings improve.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I have one USB, and it's usually plugged to my phone on the dash mount. Really the Uber app kills my battery fast. My phone would be dead in a couple hours without it.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

All of you that pamper the pax so much with chargers and what not should really go get a job in customer service somewhere. If we had social skills we wouldn't be hiding behind the Uber wheel for a living shesh...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have them available because I already had those cords. My LG G Tab uses Micro USB and my LG V20 uses USB-C. I have an iPad air, so I already have lightning adapters. 

I wouldn't have them if I didn't already own them, but I rarely get asked for it.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

I stopped offering them after the PAX would steal and/or break the charger cord.


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

I can't provide one, I have my phone connected to one, my back up phone, my iPhone ready to go on another, just in case I pick someone up from Apple, you know, got to work for that tip, I have 2 back up GPS units, another tablet showing me where the other uber drivers are so I can avoid that area, another tablet so I can see where the pings are at on the PAX side, one hooked up to a fan so I can cool off all those devices, and one for my wireless headset. I figure in about 20 years I will have made enough money to buy another USB port so I can let my PAX charge their phone.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Dude wtf?


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

Ivanz said:


> Dude wtf?


To much?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

There is a chain in the Chicago area called 5 Below. Everything is $5 or less. They have chargers and cables. Cables are thin and don't suppply a high rate of charge. But they are cheap.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

My backseat has USB ports anyway, so a $1 Dollar Tree cord is a no-brainer. They don't even have to ask or bug me just plug it in.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> There is a chain in the Chicago area called 5 Below. Everything is $5 or less. They have chargers and cables. Cables are thin and don't suppply a high rate of charge. But they are cheap.


With the crime rate in Chicago they ought to open a store called "6 (ft) below".


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

No thanks. If an adult can't find a way to keep their phone charged, it's not my problem. If they don't have their own cord then it isn't a priority for them and not an issue.

My cords are wired in and short. Long enough to reach where the phone and iPad are docked. They are not long enough to be used by the pax. Now.....

Should the have their own cord, I can plug it in for them.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Just saying, these charging batteries are super cheap, and easy. 
They are not even connected to my car, and if anybody ever asked politely, id pribably just give it to them ☺ The ones in my car are always old ones we used 100 X's or more already in the house anyway. 
No wonder pax alwaya act so appreciative, and like it's such a big deal.... Apparently their are lot of A-hole drivers who dont provide chargers.

If these things were any real work, risk, or expense, that would be one thing, but to not provide them just because you want to be an @ss..... Well don't complain when pax are disrespectful or dont tip.... Because you dont gave any room for that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was walking on the streets today, going from point a to point b when I saw a woman (kid you not) flag a postal worker down and asked him if he could take her package for her since it's already stamped and ready to go (it's about the size of a small bag of chips but filled not airy).

He apologized but had no free hands.

I am amazed that she even had the gall to ask. Like because he's wearing a postal uniform that he should just pick up her package when she could have requested the service, drop it in a mailbox or bring it in to one of the many postal locations in the city? There's even one in the basement of Macy's. 

its this American culture I'm sorry. No where else but in the US I've seen this. Unless someone wants to refute that?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Just saying, these charging batteries are super cheap, and easy.
> They are not even connected to my car, and if anybody ever asked politely, id pribably just give it to them ☺ The ones in my car are always old ones we used 100 X's or more already in the house anyway.
> No wonder pax alwaya act so appreciative, and like it's such a big deal.... Apparently their are lot of A-hole drivers who dont provide chargers.
> 
> If these things were any real work, risk, or expense, that would be one thing, but to not provide them just because you want to be an @ss..... Well don't complain when pax are disrespectful or dont tip.... Because you dont gave any room for that.


Wow, this phone charging issue seems to really upset you. You mad bro?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Wow, this phone charging issue seems to really upset you. You mad bro?


Upsets me ?

On the contrary. Im the one who happily provides phone charging because it's absolutely no problem whatsoever.....

While you act as if the pax is asking for your first born.

Geez, their are plenty of things i won't do, because it might put me out a little. So whenever their is a way to keep the pax happy with no effect on me, I'll do those things every time.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

backyarddad said:


> I can't provide one, I have my phone connected to one, my back up phone, my iPhone ready to go on another, just in case I pick someone up from Apple, you know, got to work for that tip, I have 2 back up GPS units, another tablet showing me where the other uber drivers are so I can avoid that area, another tablet so I can see where the pings are at on the PAX side, one hooked up to a fan so I can cool off all those devices, and one for my wireless headset. I figure in about 20 years I will have made enough money to buy another USB port so I can let my PAX charge their phone.


DUDE WTH?

Now many units do you have and can you


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I was walking on the streets today, going from point a to point b when I saw a woman (kid you not) flag a postal worker down and asked him if he could take her package for her since it's already stamped and ready to go (it's about the size of a small bag of chips but filled not airy).
> 
> He apologized but had no free hands.
> 
> ...


Was this in Frisco? Lots of people there seen to be very self centered and stuck up. I rode up there one weekend on my motorcycle and had to ask three people where the nearest gas station was before getting an answer. That's why I like SoCal better. People are more easy going and laid back.


----------



## JalapeñoJoe (Jun 19, 2017)

Last week I purchased a USB extension cord to plug into the cigarette lighter and 3 cables that have both iPhone and Android connectors. Just under $30 for everything. After 8 hours driving with them I've sold 2 of the cables for $10 each. I think I've found a new business model!


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I have two cables running into the back for I Phone and Android and get a lot of thank you's from the customer even if it's a quick 2-5% charge increase it's better then nothing. Everyone has there opinions on having them or not having them.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

If they ask, I'll let them plug their phone into my Samsung outlet for the duration of the ride, but I'm beginning to rethink that because of the drunken bimbos who leave their phones in my vehicle. 

I end up having doing the "lost and found" bit with Uber, it's just not worth the hassle.


----------



## RideshareAR (Jan 23, 2018)

backyarddad said:


> ..another tablet showing me where the other uber drivers are so I can avoid that area, ..


HI, what program/app do you use?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

My favorite are tourists in Wildwood going from the Crest to Anglesea for a night out. That ask for my Aux.
"I don't have one."
"I see it attached to your phone! Can I borrow your charger too?!"
"Don't have one."
"They're both RIGHT THERE! On your phone!"
"Which is where they will stay. Because its only 4 miles, and about 18 minutes with the police presence on the island. And they're mine. So they'll stay on my property."
"We'll give you a one star rating!"
"Right back at ya sweet cheeks!"


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I had this discussion with a rider last weekend. He asked for a cord, and then commented that most other drivers have them in addition to mints and water. I explained, I used to worry about having different cables. But people tend to get sticky fingers. The last time I offered a charging cable, the rider actually took the cord and the socket plug thing, and I had to remind him those are mine. Passengers are sometimes sneaky and dishonest, or just don't regard us as people. I used to carry water and mints. But people help themselves and leave garbage in the car, and some of them stuff their pockets with mints like they're going to run a kissing booth at the carnival. Not one of these greedier riders ever tips, so why would I want to diminish my earnings by supplying things people aren't grateful for?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I had this discussion with a rider last weekend. He asked for a cord, and then commented that most other drivers have them in addition to mints and water. I explained, I used to worry about having different cables. But people tend to get sticky fingers. The last time I offered a charging cable, the rider actually took the cord and the socket plug thing, and I had to remind him those are mine. Passengers are sometimes sneaky and dishonest, or just don't regard us as people. I used to carry water and mints. But people help themselves and leave garbage in the car, and some of them stuff their pockets with mints like they're going to run a kissing booth at the carnival. Not one of these greedier riders ever tips, so why would I want to diminish my earnings by supplying things people aren't grateful for?


I just started telling them that I don't provide those. They usually leave me alone after that.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

RideshareAR said:


> HI, what program/app do you use?


It's the Uber RIDER APP. 

I had a person ask for my aux cord. I asked him "What are you using, an iPhone 4? Who the hell still uses aux cords? I only have bluetooth." He then asked how he could pair with my bluetooth. "I need to be stopped while you pair with bluetooth. Let me cut across these 4 lanes of traffic and get off at the next freeway exit so that you can do that. It should only add a couple of bucks to your ride." Reponse: Never mind...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I put one of these in. Retractable cables, plugs into the cigarette lighter, charges fast. Pax think its cool.

I wouldn't provide anything that could be easily stolen. I just laugh when these people can't even be bothered to give the cable a little tug when they disconnect so it retracts.

If the pax phone goes dead, it becomes infinitely more difficult for them to get an Uber. Me having chargers is doing other drivers a service. You're welcome.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

corniilius said:


> For me, chargers are just another way to potentially damage things. People have no consideration and usually don't even tip. Screw that.


I completely agree with this. Especially if you do the night driving. I had an aux cord but it got broken from being ripped out of their phone before hopping out of car and slamming doors. The least amount of stuff they have their hands on the better. Hence no water, mints, drive thru.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

corniilius said:


> I don't have an iPhone to begin with.


This gets me out of 9/10 charging requests:

Me: Sure, but I don't have a Lightning cable in the car.
Pax: What's that? I have an iPhone.

Honestly my cord is cheap and my 12v to USB is cheap so I'm not really worried about wear. On the rare occasion the pax brought their own cable or doesn't have an iPhone I consider them smart enough to borrow some juice. On the 2.1a port a 10-15 minute ride actually gives a decent charge if their phone is locked instead of active.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Was this in Frisco? Lots of people there seen to be very self centered and stuck up. I rode up there one weekend on my motorcycle and had to ask three people where the nearest gas station was before getting an answer. That's why I like SoCal better. People are more easy going and laid back.


Don't u have a smartphone too find a gas station?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ivanz said:


> A lot of newer cars have a cigarette outlet in the center console. stick a double charger port in there one apple one Android run the cables out and through passenger headrest. Problem solved costs bout 30 bucks still works months later.


Yeah ..just what I want to do .... add another expense to the already long list!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Don't u have a smartphone too find a gas station?


I never use for that a tank of gas and a single day.


----------



## Pulloff (Jan 23, 2018)

I just tell them no..the last passenger stole it.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

When I drove 18 wheelers, I got a 4 way splitter that plugs into my auxiliary port. 3 foot micro USB for me, 6 foot lightning, 10 foot high speed micro USB and now 10 foot type C. 3 cables run to the middle row, and coil on my box of 15 bottles of water (10 cents each, and Florida gets hot).


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Pax- Do you have a cable?
Me- Do you have a pixel 2?
Pax- *vacant stare*
Me- Were done here.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> For me, chargers are just another way to potentially damage things. People have no consideration and usually don't even tip. Screw that.


I stopped offering my pocket juice, which cost$68.76 to these paxholes . I rent an expensive a_ss camry per week so if they have their own cable I let them use it, if they're wullwil to be either hunched over to use it, cause if you're by your cheap self you're not seating in my front seat with all my junk there, of course if you ok with that.


----------

